# Please I need help setting up my SK 720T Plotter



## Tonero16 (Jul 27, 2019)

Hi everyone, 

Pleaseni know this might not be the right place for this, but I need some assistance. I got a Seiki 720T cutter and I've not been able to install the right drivers, over a week now. I tried installing ReadDriver Plus it didn't work as I had boot issues. I run windows 8.1 Pro and I really need to start cutting stuffs. I use a hand cutter to cut bitmaps and heatpress for now, but I really need someone to help walk me through this.


Thanks.


----------



## JynxDezyns (Mar 7, 2019)

I'd be reading here.....

https://seikitech.com/forum/index.php?board=2.0


----------



## jimdtg (Oct 29, 2013)

Tonero16 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Pleaseni know this might not be the right place for this, but I need some assistance. I got a Seiki 720T cutter and I've not been able to install the right drivers, over a week now. I tried installing ReadDriver Plus it didn't work as I had boot issues. I run windows 8.1 Pro and I really need to start cutting stuffs. I use a hand cutter to cut bitmaps and heatpress for now, but I really need someone to help walk me through this.
> 
> ...


Refer this page:


```
http://seikitech.com/forum/index.php?topic=2.0
```
What cutting software is being used there?


----------



## Tonero16 (Jul 27, 2019)

I read the thread and tried what was there, it still was not helpful.


----------



## JynxDezyns (Mar 7, 2019)

Tonero16 said:


> I read the thread and tried what was there, it still was not helpful.



If you've used the correct driver for your machine connection type as recommended within that thread and confirmed within windows that the driver has installed correctly and it still hasn't worked, then you really should contact Seiki directly to resolve your problems.


----------



## Tonero16 (Jul 27, 2019)

I am not sure the plotter driver installed correctly , that is the problem. It does not show up when i view devices on the system.

I think the USB Drivers installed, but wheni want to send a design to the plotter, it does not come up as an option.


----------



## JynxDezyns (Mar 7, 2019)

Tonero16 said:


> I am not sure the plotter driver installed correctly


2 things come to mind.

Most drivers are installed before the machine is plugged into the usb port, so if you're trying to install that way then disconnect the machine & install the driver 1st.

Perhaps something else on your pc is affecting the installation. Put your pc in safe mode & try installing the driver, but again do it without the machine plugged into the usb port.


----------



## Tonero16 (Jul 27, 2019)

I finally installed a GraphTec drivers that worked. I clicked the "print test page" button and the plotter responded. The next thing for me is getting a free and decent signmaking and sign cut software.

Do you have any in mind? Thanks for your assistance


----------



## JynxDezyns (Mar 7, 2019)

Tonero16 said:


> I finally installed a GraphTec drivers that worked.


Cool




Tonero16 said:


> The next thing for me is getting a free and decent signmaking and sign cut software.
> 
> Do you have any in mind?


Sorry can't help, haven't researched, my machine came with it's own software, but i'm sure it will be discussed somewhere here or on that Seiki forum.


----------



## jimdtg (Oct 29, 2013)

Tonero16 said:


> I finally installed a GraphTec drivers that worked. I clicked the "print test page" button and the plotter responded. The next thing for me is getting a free and decent signmaking and sign cut software.
> 
> Do you have any in mind? Thanks for your assistance


That you should try with Flexi.


----------



## capofarukgb (Mar 31, 2020)

Tonero16 said:


> I finally installed a GraphTec drivers that worked. I clicked the "print test page" button and the plotter responded. The next thing for me is getting a free and decent signmaking and sign cut software.
> 
> Do you have any in mind? Thanks for your assistance


Hi Mate, Presuming your seiki 720t is working. I have a new one, I'm having many issues. first its working on windows 8 using easycut and CoCut, but nothing cuts properly cutter is erratic, tried the pen and blade tried the adjusting the pinch roller too 
then tried the artcut software on windows xp everything installs but nothing happens to the cutter no coms 
I would be grateful for your help can pm you my number 

Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------



## jimdtg (Oct 29, 2013)

capofarukgb said:


> Hi Mate, Presuming your seiki 720t is working. I have a new one, I'm having many issues. first its working on windows 8 using easycut and CoCut, but nothing cuts properly cutter is erratic, tried the pen and blade tried the adjusting the pinch roller too
> then tried the artcut software on windows xp everything installs but nothing happens to the cutter no coms
> I would be grateful for your help can pm you my number
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


That should try with FlexiSIGN.


----------



## capofarukgb (Mar 31, 2020)

jimdtg said:


> That should try with FlexiSIGN.


Tried didnt work, it turned out to be the prunter / cutter not the software as the software hat ised seemed to working and sending data to cutter but citter only cuts partially and then behaives erratic 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## RickG73 (Nov 23, 2020)

Tonero16 said:


> I finally installed a GraphTec drivers that worked. I clicked the "print test page" button and the plotter responded. The next thing for me is getting a free and decent signmaking and sign cut software.
> 
> Do you have any in mind? Thanks for your assistance


which drivers were they and what graphtec model to use with the 720T please


----------

